# Carrying two Outbacks on Prado roof



## anthonyww (Nov 25, 2009)

Am I being a little too ambitious by thinking that I can safely carry two outbacks on my Prado's roof racks?

My roof racks measure 1270mm (Rhino Heavy Duty Aero) and I know that each Outback measures 800mm wide.

I'm guessing that one lying flat with the other on an angle would be the most obvious but is the Outback model simply too wide to carry on the angle safely?

The other issue is getting the Kayak up there with (in the worst case scenario) my 12 year old daughter assisting. She can support one end easily but cannot lift it higher than her waist.

A trailer is out of the question as my vision is to take the two Outbacks on the roof whilst we're towing our Expanda caravan. I don't want much do I!!!!

If anyone out there has some handy tips, they'd be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Anthony.


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

what about on top of the caravan?
scm


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Should be ok - I've carried an outback plus a Lanai on my Prado with Rhino Racks - The sport and Lanai would be similar width to 2 outbacks although lighter. I had the Sport upside down flat and the Lanai on an angle resting on the Sport.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What is the rated capacity of those bars? Off memory I think it's a bout 40kg's but is that per bar or the pair? If it's per pair you'd be exceeded their capacity with two Outbacks.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I was considering the same manoeuvre also on a Prado but with an Outback and a Frenzy. My concern was more with the movement of the second yak on the angle and the potential for disaster.

Solatree did you tie them independently or all in one?


----------



## anthonyww (Nov 25, 2009)

The Rhino heavy duty aero has a load capacity of 100kg.

It's not the load that I'm concerned with - rather the angle or similar with the second yak.

Can't put them on the van as the roofline is simply too high... would be nice but!

Thanks for the responses so far...

Anthony


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

A pair of these will support the one on it's edge; http://www.rhinorack.com/AccSubCategory ... 09_19.aspx, then lay the other one flat (upside down) or get two sets of racks and put them both on there sides.
As for loading, I would not risk your daughters health trying to help lift a kayak, maybe you could make something similar or buy these as well; http://www.rhinorack.com/AccSubCategory ... er_52.aspx and could then load/unload from each side yourself with minimal risk or injury (dont forget to fold your mirrors in when loading/unloading).


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Given the height of the Prado I recon you'd have a real struggle lifting an Outback into those Rhino carriers without someone to assist.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks ELM, that is the most sensible way to go. I guess I always look for the tight-ass solution to avoid another eye rolling incident with the dear wife when the words kayak, need and money are used in the same sentence.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

on my Jackaroo i use a set of these http://www.rhinorack.com/AccSubCategory ... 03_19.aspx for my Quest, and my mates Feel Free Moken 13 sits in a set of these

http://www.rhinorack.com/AccSubCategory ... 09_19.aspx










i will be planning to use the same set up on my patrol!


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

have done 300km distance trips at 100km an hour and found no worries in traveling like this. not even adding much drag! still capable of sitting at 100km comfortably.

and thats all we do when we dont have the yaks on top... old girls a bit slow


----------



## anthonyww (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Del for your great photo.

I agree fully that your set up is probably the only way I can go. I sure that with a bit of patience and some of Chopper Read's "Harden the F#$k Up" advice, I'll be able to load them up myself.

Will probably have to go for the rack and roll option as well in order to get the boats up there initially.

At least the fish we catch are free eh? Might pay a motza getting there but...

Cheers to everyone who has commented and has offered advice.

Anthony.


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

we have the side agnal rino's on the rino rack annd we carry 1outback/1Pro agnler at the same time


----------



## anthonyww (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorted out my problem. Got a Revo instead of the Outback for a number of reasons:

1. A touch lighter
2. A little faster
3. Much less width - which enabled me to utilise the Rhino Kayak carrier.

Photos attached...


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Ranger said:


> Given the height of the Prado I recon you'd have a real struggle lifting an Outback into those Rhino carriers without someone to assist.


I have found that loading onto the angled carrier by initially resting the kayak upside down.. and then rolling up by pushing into position with a paddle works best.


----------



## Kshatriya (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Guys - just seen this post - here is a picture of our 2 Outbacks on our Prado using the Rhino Kayak Rack (with the mid-section standing up) - it works well now that we have perfected a system for my wife (she is only 163cm) and I to load the two kayaks. The good thing about it is that most of the weight is downward so pushes down on the sides of the kayak.

If anyone is interested we would be happy to put together a few pics on how we go about loading/unloading them as our simple system really does seem to make a difference to getting them on and off. We have travelled great distances with them on our roof - must admit it doesn't look as though it should work or be safe as the 2 Outbacks seem to be as big as the Prado when up there - and it has worked for us ! The only issue we have had is travelling over 4x4 tracks and when we traverse uneven ground and the vehicle lurches sideways - that seems to tilt the kayaks out of kilter - to counter that one must fit a rear strap from the kayaks down to the towbar or similar. For safety is is also a good idea to fix the fronts to the front bumper or similar.

all the best, Sean


----------



## anthonyww (Nov 25, 2009)

Seems to defy some laws of physics having them all the way up there... I thought my Revo / Outback combo looked daunting!

If you wouldn't mind sharing you load / unload technique and photos with us, it would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i manage to get my 2 scupper pro's side by side on my prado. I put them on upside down for long trips as it feels more solid and better aerodynamics.
I slide a length of aluminium bar into the end of my rhino rack and load one end, then lift the other and slide it on.
If i use a cradle i load it from the back.

My scupper must be a lot thinner.


----------



## Kshatriya (Sep 17, 2009)

I will do some photos of the process we follow to get the 2 Outbacks 'up there' over the Christmas/New Year period.
cheers
Sean


----------



## Kshatriya (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry about delay in getting the promised sequence photos done - I had my mate all ready to pose ithe steps with my wife while I took the photos but then I gashed my head open on the same mate's surfboard and ended up in hospital - also, I realised I had just reset my transducer in Selleys All Clear and needed to wait a few days before overturning the boat -so..... a few days yet ! cheers, Sean


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

I think the law requires that kayaks be tied down at both ends as well.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

these are the thule kayak holders.

the toyota (rhino) roofracks are rated to 75kg

unlike the photo - I cross over the front ties as I believe it gives better support. I tie them to the towbar at the rear.

it does take two people to get them up onto the prado though.


----------



## Kshatriya (Sep 17, 2009)

As promised recently here are some notes and photos (I hope they are not too small - I was concerned about file size and couldn't find details of what the limits/rules were in relation to uploading photos) which will hopefully assist anyone wishing to try this approach to loading two Hobie Outbacks on a Prado or similar vehicle:
- numbered per image numbering

1.	You need 4 straps long enough to run doubled up from the centre riser of the Rhino Kayak rack, over the kayak and through the side ring. We use FCS straps and find the system works fine. You should also create a system of attaching the two bows to the front bumper and the sterns to the rear bumper or similar. If you don't take the latter step any sideways movement in the vehicle may cause the kayaks to shift forward or backwards thereby loosening them.
2.	see above
3.	use a piece of carpet off-cut and/or old blanket to protect the car and wheel cover
4.	a small light ladder we have found is the most essential item - place it as close to the vehicle as you can in the centre of the two racks.
5.	Attach two straps to separate sides of the centre risers and hang them down the side of the vehicle (in time they will each be thrown over the kayak/s once they are loaded). It is easier to throw them over if you loosely attach the strap to the buckle as the weight of the buckle carries them over.
6.	Lift the kayaks keel/bottom up.
7.	Lift them above your heads and the person in front (the taller one) needs to ensure the rail of the kayak fits over & inside the upturned end of the rack and then slides forward (with assistance from the person at the rear) on the other side of the 2nd rack (see photo #9). 
8.	The person in front must keep a hand up on the kayak at all times - most of the weight will be taken by the racks at this stage.
9.	The person in front - now alongside the ladder, either uses both hands or one hand and starts pushing/levering the kayak up and away as you step up the ladder steps - two steps should suffice. 
10.	Until you get used to it you may wish to hold on with your free hand while levering the kayak upwards. Be careful that the angle and pressure does not cause you to flip the ladder and fall off.
11.	The bottom of the kayak will rest against the centre riser.
12.	the other person now flips both sets of straps (i.e. all 4) over the kayaks, being careful not to hit the person holding up the kayak. (simply aim them either backwards or forwards of where the person is) This is a little tricky - if you are on level ground, chances are you can release the kayak and it will sit in the rack even without the straps tied - if on a slope towards you it is essential you keep one hand on the kayak. Depending on the latter use one or both hands and quickly attach one of two straps. Once this is done the kayak will be secure and you can leisurely do the 2nd. The other two straps will be hanging down the same side of the vehicle.
13.	Move the ladder to the other side & place in the centre between the two racks - as close to the vehicle as you can.
14.	Follow the same steps as above.
15.	see above
16.	see above
17.	once the 2nd kayak is up the 2nd person will again throw the two remaining straps back over the 2nd kayak and you strap it up as above.


----------



## anthonyww (Nov 25, 2009)

Guys,

What can I say other than, BRILLIANT PHOTOS!!!!

You've really taken any ambiguities out of achieving to get two outbacks on your roof.

I recently purchased the Rack and Roll. The guy who actually designed it lives down here in Nowra and was able to custom fit mine (sort of). He works at Outdoors and Beyond, our local Hobie Kayak dealer. This now allows me to get the outback and revo up on the Prado's roof by myself. Doesn't really hurt either!

The small step ladder is mandatory though...

Thanks again and I hope other readers have found this thread interesting...

Cheers and a happy 2010.

Anthony.


----------



## Kshatriya (Sep 17, 2009)

Something I should have added to the comments with the sequence of photos above is that although the process/steps look a bit drawn out, once you develop the system it only takes about 5 minutes to load/unload the two kayaks. Cheers, Sean


----------

